# Hi folks



## YakFlyer (Jan 15, 2007)

A big howdy from NZ. Ran into this one by pure accident. Was after some photos of airworthy Yak 3/9s. However, very much an avid WW2 era aircraft enthusiast, so I decided to join! 
My interest, was sparked by sitting in formally Wanaka based Spitfire TB863, on one overcast day at (former) RNZAF Wigram, in late 1989, when I was around 6. 
Favourites? Spitfire, Yak 3/9, LA 7/9, Fw190 and P-38. 
After I got my Commercial license I instantly grabbed an aerobatic rating on a locally aeroclub based wee French designed Alpha 2160a, as I have developed a keen interest in competition aerobatics in much more recent years. Then spent most of last year tracking down an aeroplane to buy a share in, which would get me up into Intermediate/Advanced Aerobatics, and voila! the Yak 52 was the eventual pick. In the interim stages of getting some formation flying background and hopefully gaining a rating in this field this year. 
I have only been flying this aeroplane for a short time, but absolutely love it, but...already considering my next move. I am planning (and budgeting) to bring a Yak 50 into the country, possibly towards the end of 2008, but certainly early 2009. Have a couple of keen friends who are interested in the possibility of setting up a new syndicate. 

Just a bit of guff on the '50 for those that don't know. It is basically the same airframe as the '52, but a single seater, and the seat in the '50 is in the same position as the passenger's in the '52, giving it a much longer nose, this coupled with tail wheel gear, make it much more like a fighter to handle on the ground (I've had a good dash in a heap of tailwheelers like DHC-1, Pitts S2, PA18 and M-5-210c with any luck it shouldn't be too difficult to transition to). This coupled with it being over 300kg lighter than the '52, and with the M14PF with an extra 40hp on the '52, gives it the same power to weight of the P-51, with a ROC of 4000fpm, and a roll rate significantly faster than the '52 (which is not too bad at 180degrees / second), all this for the price of a good cond Cessna 172, with operating and maintenance costs barely any higher. 
So if you know where one is, in whatever cond, I'd love to hear about it! They are not common, well under 100 left in the world it is believed, I know that there are 5 in Australia. 

I am also a modeller, been collecting in 1:48th scale since I was able to walk. And, this maybe of some interest, amongst my enormous air force, I have just bought a 1:48 Wellington, rather quite happy with this catch, as I haven't been able to find one for years! 

Ultimate goal? To fly a warbird, a tall order to say the very least. It's all about contacts, luckily I think I have made some good strides in that respect, in the last few years, so 10 years down the track who knows, but 
Christ that is more than enough nonsense!  

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## Emac44 (Jan 15, 2007)

G'day Yak from Aussie welcome to the site


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome Yak - there's a number of us here who are pilots as well. I'm a part time flight instructor and once an a while I get to fly an L-29.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome yak. I'm about halfway through flight school w/ the USMC. Flew Beech T-34C, aerobatics were pretty fun but got a little boring I thought! Now, I'm in Beech TC-12B for multi eng training.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome to the site Andy.


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Bf109_g (Jan 15, 2007)

From one Kiwi to another, welcome to the site Andy!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome to the forums Andy.


----------



## YakFlyer (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks all,
Good to see a few fellow pilots around too, any topics of interest, post em up, anything with wings and I am interested! mkloby, really? What did you get taught? Never heard of anyone lose interest in akro before, the only thing stopping most is money! 

Andy


----------



## timshatz (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi YakFlyer. Welcome to the Forum. Good bunch of people on this board. Interested in birds in a big way. 

Good luck with your plans for the 50. Owned a 52 for about 6 years and they are very fun to fly. Pain in the ass to keep flying, but great fun to fly. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 15, 2007)

Yo Andy, welcome aboard. The only thing I fly is my computer, and not very well. 

Enjoy your stay.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 17, 2007)

yes we really are a great bunch of people


----------

